# ¿qué nucleos se pueden usar para las bobinas?



## sanson (Oct 26, 2005)

Hola:

Quisiera saber que tipo de nucleo usar para una bobina pequeña que funcione para frecuencias menores de 1MHz.

Gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 26, 2005)

Esto es una forma muy empírica. El diseño de bobinas y su respuesta en frecuencia va más allá que esto, pero quizás obtengas el resultado que buscas.

Conociendo el valor de inductancia que necesitas, te puedes ir a esta página http://www.emclab.umr.edu/new-induct/  y busca la simetría de la bobina que quieres hacer (cuadrada, rectangular, circular, etc.) 

Cuando selecciones la geometría, deberás colocar los parámetros de tus materiales y forma. Luego empieza a tantear hasta que halles el valor que buscas.

Dentro de los parámetro deberás colocar la permeabilidad magnética relativa del núcleo. Eso depende del material que uses en el núcleo y aquí es donde cabe la primera parte de tu pregunta.

Esta es una lista de permeabilidades magnéticas máximas y relativas (la que está en azul) de los materiales más comúnmente usados:







¿Donde conseguirlo y por cual decidirte?   Normalmente los vendían en las tiendas de electrónica (sobre todo las especializadas en radio y tv) y en varias configuraciones (anillo, barras, cilindros, etc), pues era muy común su uso en la época de las válvulas.



> Quisiera saber que tipo de nucleo usar para una bobina pequeña que funcione para frecuencias menores de 1MHz.


Cuando hablas de funcionamiento a frecuencia de 1 Mhz te refieres a:
¿la frecuencia de resonancia de un circuito RLC?
¿el acople de impedancia de una antena por medio de una bobina que debe resonar a 1Mhz? 
o a qué?

Por si acaso, si quieres acoplar impedancias, entonces la inductancia se puede calcular como:

H = Módulo de Z / (2 * PI * F minima)

Módulo de Z = es el módulo de la impedancia de carga, 50 Ohm para una antena, por ejemplo.

F minima = Frecuencia mínima de resonancia.

PI = 3.1416

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------

